# CCW Question



## curlyled (Jan 12, 2010)

Opinions please...... I am waiting on my county government to issuem my CCW. Should be anyday now. During the "Handgun Safety" class the instructor was very clear on the procedures during a traffic stop. What about this senerio???

Say Im in line at a fast food resturant or in a convience store/grocery store, police officer is in line behind me and notices that I am "carrying". Is the officer going to "freak out"? How do you handle a situation llike that??

Do I inform the officer as soon as I notice him in line with me??

ML


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

curlyled said:


> Say Im in line at a fast food resturant or in a convience store/grocery store, police officer is in line behind me and notices that I am "carrying". Is the officer going to "freak out"? How do you handle a situation llike that??


I highly doubt the LEO is going to freak out. You may get a "You have a permit for that?, in which you case you respond with a "Yes I do officer, would you like to see it?" If he says yes, then _slowly_ reach for your permit and ID and present it to him.



curlyled said:


> Do I inform the officer as soon as I notice him in line with me??


Here in NC, we have to inform the officer that we have a CCH (we're concealed handgun here, not weapon) when we have _contact_ with them, such as a traffic stop. If I'm in line at McDonald's and there is a LEO behind me, since I have not had a contact with him, I do not have the obligation to inform. Since I'm not legally required to, I'm not about to "out" myself in a public place. So, IMO, unless you are required to seek out LEOs and notify them that you have a weapon (this should have been covered in your CCW class if you have to or not) then you keep the fact that you have a gun to yourself.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

curlyled said:


> Opinions please...... I am waiting on my county government to issuem my CCW. Should be anyday now. During the "Handgun Safety" class the instructor was very clear on the procedures during a traffic stop. What about this senerio???
> 
> Say Im in line at a fast food resturant or in a convience store/grocery store, police officer is in line behind me and notices that I am "carrying". Is the officer going to "freak out"? How do you handle a situation llike that??
> 
> ...


No. If you are carrying legally, you have nothing to worry about as long as you submit to his authority...after he asserts it. It will take a while before you are comfortable carrying, and begin to realize that nobody is noticing. With LEOs, just use common sense, know the law, and be completely cooperative, even if you think he is wrong. It will all get sorted out, in the end, and you owe it to him not to make his already difficult job worse.

A traffic stop may be different, depending on your state. In mine, the law states that you must inform the officer immediately, but there is no penalty for failure to do so...go figure.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Alot of things go through your mind when you are waiting for your permit. You would be very surprised at how many people carry you have no idea of. If a Police officer does notice you in line the senerio Todd presented is most likely. He is correct that if you are asked be courteous and respectful and show the officer your permit. Chances are it will never happen. The more you carry the more comfortable you are. 

Enjoy your new permission, you have always had the right to protect yourself you are just now receiving permission to exersize that right. Good luck, practice shooting practice carrying, be safe.

RCG


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

I did not carry outside of my home until I got my CCW. I wouldn't want to take the risk of a LEO asking me if I have a permit. What do I say? -- it's on the way any day now? Nope! not this one...while I was waiting, and I started bringing my gun to the car, I was confident that I am with my husband who has a CCW. But both my kid and my husband got angry at me for not telling them that I have my gun in the console. My reasoning was that, worst comes to worst we have something to protect ourselves with and not be a victim. I did not get any response from them so I stopped carrying until I became legal. Now, my Glock is one I never leave home without and I don't get any more quarrels with my boys. We all carry now because we all have our CCW and comfortable holsters.


----------



## curlyled (Jan 12, 2010)

Can someone answer this ??? Will my county government notify me by mail or telephone when my CCW is ready for pick-up??

ML


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

curlyled said:


> Can someone answer this ??? Will my county government notify me by mail or telephone when my CCW is ready for pick-up??
> 
> ML


Most do. But since we don't know where you are, maybe you should call_ them_ and ask. :smt083


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Email*



curlyled said:


> Can someone answer this ??? Will my county government notify me by mail or telephone when my CCW is ready for pick-up??
> 
> ML


I recieved an email notice that it had been approved and mailed. In regards to your 1st post, I think your'e just have a bit of anxiety about carrying a weapon, concealed. I found that the more you wear it out the more comfortable it becomes until you hardly think about having it on you. Relax & you'll be fine, just make certain that your "Concealed Weapon" stays that way. Climate & clothing have much to do with which holster you use & so on, you know the drill. If you have a belt & holster already I would suggest you start wearing them now.
Good Luck,
Jack


----------



## curlyled (Jan 12, 2010)

Jack, Thanks for the info. I have Fobus paddle holsters for both of my concealed guns (Tarus PT145 and SCCY 9mm), I do wear it/them arround the house. I do feel comfortable with them on.

Mark


----------



## curlyled (Jan 12, 2010)

Todd, Im in NC (High Point)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

curlyled said:


> Todd, Im in NC (High Point)


Wake notified me, although Guilford may be different. I'd give them a call and ask, super-duper politely, if you will be given a call when it comes in.


----------



## curlyled (Jan 12, 2010)

Todd, I called the sherrifs department (Davidson County) on Friday. They were really kind and helpful. The lady I spoke with said they would notify me by phone, if they couldnt get me they would then notify me by mail.

Thanks for the suggestion!!

Mark


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

curlyled said:


> Todd, I called the sherrifs department (Davidson County) on Friday. They were really kind and helpful. The lady I spoke with said they would notify me by phone, if they couldnt get me they would then notify me by mail.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!!
> 
> Mark


Good to hear, although I bummed I guessed the wrong county! :smt033


----------



## curlyled (Jan 12, 2010)

Todd, You are not wrong at all! High Point is in Guilford County. I live "technically" in HP but my property is in Davidson County. I have HP utilities and city services. Im acctually glad I had to deal with Davidson County!! They are a litte easyer to "get along with"!!


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

curlyled said:


> Say Im in line at a fast food resturant or in a convience store/grocery store, police officer is in line behind me and *notices that I am "carrying"*. Is the officer going to "freak out"? How do you handle a situation llike that??
> 
> ML


Emphasis added.

Chances are that if you're concealing with anything close to a proper holster, you will be noticed or "made" very rarely, if ever. Even if someone is specifically looking to see if you're carrying, it's usually very hard to tell with enough certainty to simply walk up and say "hey, are you carrying a gun?". A few board members here might be able to, simply from being around CCW people a lot.

As far as proper procedure if you do run into a police officer, the guys above have covered the bases; sound advice there. :smt023

KG


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

kg333 said:


> Emphasis added.
> 
> Chances are that if you're concealing with anything close to a proper holster, you will be noticed or "made" very rarely, if ever. Even if someone is specifically looking to see if you're carrying, it's usually very hard to tell with enough certainty to simply walk up and say "hey, are you carrying a gun?". A few board members here might be able to, simply from being around CCW people a lot.
> 
> ...


In my opinion there are 1 or 2 other physical characteristics that contribute,along with which size gun you're trying to conceal. Take me for example, I'm 5'9" & 160 lbs. I have a CCW license.And, I'm still trying out holsters to find the right one for my frame and my Glock 19 to appear normal to everybody. It's a long and tedious process, not to mention expensive.
Jack


----------



## curlyled (Jan 12, 2010)

Todd, Got the "call" today!!! I go pick it up tomorrow morning!! As of then I guess my clothing choices muct change!!

Mark


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

VietVet68 said:


> In my opinion there are 1 or 2 other physical characteristics that contribute,along with which size gun you're trying to conceal. Take me for example, I'm 5'9" & 160 lbs. I have a CCW license.And, I'm still trying out holsters to find the right one for my frame and my Glock 19 to appear normal to everybody. It's a long and tedious process, not to mention expensive.
> Jack


Definitely, there's more factors than just the right holster. I was intending to address the "first time CCW" anxiety by pointing out that if someone is able to say with certainty that you have a gun, you probably weren't even trying to conceal properly.

KG


----------

